# Lüfter Shrouds?



## gecco (29. Juli 2011)

*Lüfter Shrouds?*

Ich hab in der jetzigen Ausgabe von PCGH was von Lüfter Shrouds gelesen,und das es quasi nicht schlecht wäre welche zu montieren,weil genau hinter der Lüfternabe die Luftzirkulation brachliegt liegt weil ja der Lüfter zu knapp am Radiator anliegt!
In meinem Fall würde es sich um ein Corsair H70 Kühlung und Scythe Slipstream handeln!
Wo gibt welche,welche Marke bzw wie sieht es mit Led Beleuchtung in den Shrouds aus,gibts so was auch?
Wie sieht es mit Temp. unterschieden aus,mit ohne Shrouds ?Danke


----------



## DAEF13 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Shrouds?*

Afaik gibt es von Phobya transparente, bei denen man LEDs reinsetzen kann.
Guck dich mal bei Aquatuning um, da wird schon was dabei sein - viel falsch machen kann man da eigentlich nicht
Ich persönlich habe noch nie Shrouds benutzt und werde es aus Platzgründen auch weiterhin nicht tun; ein bis zwei Grad lassen sich aber soweit ich mich errinnere immer rauskitzeln, je nachdem, wie unter/überdiemensionert der Radi/Lüfter ist.


----------



## gecco (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Shrouds?*

Ich hab auch bei Caseking die Feser Xtender - Radiator Shroud - LED blue gefunden.
Da sind auch Silikondämpfer,Leds und 4 längere Schrauben dabei!
Ich bin gespannt ob das was bringt!


----------



## gecco (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Shrouds?*

Die Feser schauen beim innendurchmesser kleiner aus,aber sonst werden die auch nicht schlecht sein!
Bei Phobya Shrouds hab ich keine mit Leds gleich dabei gefunden,extra bestellen,aber die Feser sind ein bisschen teurer aber mit Zubehör dabei(Silikondämpfer,Leds und 4 längere Schrauben)!


----------

